# Turks and Caicos...



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

We just booked a family vacation next month to the island of Providentiales, Turks and Caicos, West Indies.  I'm planning to bring my fly gear and target some bones while there. I've been in touch with a couple anglers who have been there before, so I've got a pretty good idea where I'm gonna fish.
However, more knowledge is seldom a bad thing, so if anyone here has been there, I'd appreciate any additional insight. I'm especially interested in what flies you'd pack, if you were making the trip?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

See if you can find any web sites for the area. THen see if there are any fishing forums. I did that when I went to Mexico last year and got all kinds of info. Good luck on the trip, I won't say what I want, I'm jealous! I would love to dive down there, I hear it is AWSOME water!!!!! Can't wait to see pics from the trip.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya gotta Do some Snorkling or Scuba when UR There ...

Truuuuust me ! Dave


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Took the family to Jamaica last year, and did some snorkelling while there. Would have dove with scuba gear, but it's been a few year and they wanted me to do a refresher. : Anyway...I posted some underwater pictures in my gheenoe build thread over on CG. If interested, you can see those here. Look about halfway down the page.


----------



## monofly (Jan 9, 2008)

last year spent 5 days on south caicos island fishing for bones... absolutely disgusting fishing... air boat takes you out to the flats every morning, look for fish, when you see them get out and wade in knee deep water for them... first time ever bone fishing and i caught at least 4 a day, and the last day i landed a 28" er...

tan colors worked the best, next was brown... turd flies worked great, as did small clousers.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Flies on #6 hooks. Crazy charlie, gotcha, etc. Tied in light colors like whites and tans. Maybe some olives as well. In varying weights for water depths.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

They'll eat anything you put in front of them.

tan,pink,whatever - just throw it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the posts guys. All good info.  I was talking with a guy who fished the exact area I'm planning to hit last month, and he did pretty well with natural colors, but said they really went after brighter flies, such as reds, oranges and pinks. I guess I'll bring a variety...

I'm thinking #10 flouro tippet. Will that be light enough?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

definitely, I use/used 6lb mono for ocean side bones, 10lb floro will be no problem for clarity or strength. Very rubbery mouths, no issue with break off. 

The only problem you may have is new mangrove shoots coming up encrusted in barnacles and what not. In those areas you have to hold the rod way high at 90 degrees when they run, especially side to side. Make sure your drag isn't too tight either. A 3-5lb bonefish will peel off 40-50 yards of line in a hurry. Bigger ones will go 80-100 in less than a handful of seconds. You'll have a blast for sure.


----------

